# Hog feed prices?



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

What do you pay for hog feed? What do you buy? By the ton or sack, no matter, I will do the math.


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

our last ton of hog and sow from blue seal was 386.00


----------



## dpike (Jan 4, 2007)

Can only buy it by the bag here in Central Oregon. Two feed stores sell commercial feed, another mixes their own, but still sells in 50# bags. Currently it's up to $13.49 a bag. That's up from $11.25 9mos. ago.

It's currently costing me about $180 per pig to feed from wein to slaughter.

DP


----------



## RedHogs (Jul 7, 2006)

My base 14% feed has gone from 148.00 a ton to 185.00 a ton and now has 10% more DSG....My protein (soybean meal) cost has gone up close to 40%, and premix cost has gone up 20%.....At current I'm budgeting about .38 cents a pound cost to raise to 250.

You can always add a premix to an all stock type feed mix much cheaper than buying a pig mix when the company is not really a hog supplier.


----------



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

I got a quote in January of $364 per ton for 15% grower from United Cooperative Farmers. (Organic was $668.) Iâm going to plant some corn and pole beans (growing up the corn stalk) to supplement things. I also ordered some forage seed to increase the food value of my pasture. I think self reliance and sustainability is becoming more critical as the prices continue to rise.
Paul


----------



## mberryrfd (Apr 1, 2006)

AG land pig grower was the cheapest I could find. 10.60 per bag Could have bought a ton but would only save .90 cents per bag. Supplemented with cracked corn which we get from a local farmer for 11.00 per 100 lbs
so 424.00 per ton on pig food 220.00 for the corn. Dont know how much corn he ate versus the birds. Pig food was mixed 50/50to = 100lbs of feed per week the last month I didnt keep close enough track t see what it cost us per lb just know it comes back from the butcher next week


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

RedHogs said:


> My base 14% feed has gone from 148.00 a ton to 185.00 a ton and now has 10% more DSG....My protein (soybean meal) cost has gone up close to 40%, and premix cost has gone up 20%.....At current I'm budgeting about .38 cents a pound cost to raise to 250.
> 
> You can always add a premix to an all stock type feed mix much cheaper than buying a pig mix when the company is not really a hog supplier.


Your mix sounds very similar to the one I've been having milled for me, except we make sure to not have the antibiotic-containing premix added, just vitamins and minerals. How many pounds of this mix do you expect to use per pig to attain your ideal slaughter weight? I am trying something new with the next batch of feed from the mill. They are grinding in alfalfa hay and rye grass to the mix to encourage my hogs to eat hay. I am hoping to eventually be able to feed them good coastal hay to reduce the amount of milled feed they consume.


----------



## RedHogs (Jul 7, 2006)

The grinding in hay is a real good additive, with the right mill screen you can barely see it.....I use about 70% mix with weaner supplement which has lysine and protein with my pigs to 50 lbs....This is about 20% protein.

I mix about 1/3 less concentrate in till they reach 125 lbs.... This is about 16-18% ration.

From then on I feed the base mix with a lysine and mineral premix....the sows get this feed also. when nursing I give more protein and a milk mana mix also....(This is assuming I don't feed my own feed)....I try to fattening on my own feed.

As to amount, my weaners and shoats are real efficent on feed usage and the mix has little waste for the top hogs....All in all I buget 800 lbs per 260 lbs top hog....These numbers get fuzy because i grow alot of my own feed and don't have a real good fix on how much I mix in.


----------



## KYBOY (Feb 28, 2008)

Its about $16.50 a hundred here for mixed feed from the mill. I cant remember if its 16% or 18%..


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

14% @ 50 lbs bag is $7.50 here


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

RedHogs said:


> The grinding in hay is a real good additive, with the right mill screen you can barely see it.....I use about 70% mix with weaner supplement which has lysine and protein with my pigs to 50 lbs....This is about 20% protein.
> 
> I mix about 1/3 less concentrate in till they reach 125 lbs.... This is about 16-18% ration.
> 
> ...


That does sound like a very good feed conversion ratio. I'll have to keep better track of how much I end up feeding to the hogs as they grow so that I know my feed conversion numbers more precisely.


----------



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

Just stocked up with 1st 1000lb and it was $.16 per lb, custom mixed, and in bags. I return the bags and pallet each time I pick-up feed.
We try to get 1lb meat per 3lbs of feed conversion rate and most years we do.
Last year I paid $.10 per lb for the same feed. But that was from a friend who had a hog confinement farm (400 sows). He would mix up my feed before he put his "Junk" into the feed for his hogs.
Sad to say he has been forced to quit the large confinement business as his costs have risen to the point where he needs to get at least $70.00 per pig and they are selling for 1/2 that on the open market.(thank you middlemen and Gov't)

So he is trying to get down to two to four sows so he can still sell piglets to his loyal five customers of which I am one.


----------



## RedHogs (Jul 7, 2006)

I just order feed today, my feed is down 16 dollars a ton, 170.00 for my base....Thats down from 185 and change...In addition the Route Drivers are now more organized and the fuel surcharge of the past year has been dropped for orders large enough...so thats another 8 dollar a ton reduction.

Corn looks to be on track for another record year but soy is going to come down a lot....I think the new ratio is going to be a grain x2 for the cost of protein...With DSG this number can be under two....

So the sky is not falling in just yet....July through the end of the year hog futures are looking fine...so any farmers falling by the wayside have other problems....the feed bubble will pop, or the cost of hogs will go up....The farmer always gets the raw end of the stick in the painful transition period...

I will never work a deal for a large number of hogs without a commodity plus clause....The farmer you spoke of was apparently not in such an arrangenment.... Thats his fault not the goverments or the middlemans...


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

We buy our feed in roaw grains at 3 to 5 tons at a time, corn & roasted soybeans, we then suppliment it with fertrell concentrates for what ever animal we are feeding, & we also add DE at about 2% per ton. 
our costs are considerably lower then what most people are paying for commercial feeds but it took alot of research & then searching for the right people to deal with, our costs are less then 200.00 a ton for certified organic feeds but then you have to add in the day of labor it takes us to get it all ground & mixed. 
search your states for organic grain growers & start making calls. chances are you will be able to find a guy there , that will supply you with grains at the same price he is selling to the grain mills.
organic grains are bringing a premium on the open market, but behind the scenes it is no more expensive then regular grain.. just have to cut out all the middle men & be willing to invest some money in grinding equiptment. & then agian be willing to do your own work to make it.
yep thats right organic feed at less then 200.00 a ton. anyone can do it , u just have to put the time in to get it done.
thanks


----------



## mwtslf23 (Oct 18, 2004)

We buy from Curly Tail Farm here in Ohio. Last time we purchased feed it was $27.00 per 100 lbs of organic feed.


----------

